# How to Advertise Heat Press/Vinyl Cutter services on Craigslist



## wegottees (Aug 18, 2007)

hey okay i wanna start posting ads on craigslist for custom tshirts, i use 2 heat presses, and a roland gx24.. i make really nice shirts
the question is when i go on craigslist all i ever see is silkscreen companies posting their services.. never anyone using the heatpress vinyl cutter setup...

any recommendation on how to attack this..? how can i stand out and part from the silk screen people..


----------



## jangele84 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Terrell,

Don't get frustrated for that, I also make shirts with a heat press and a vinyl cutter, and when I advertise myself on craigslist I show the kind of shirts I make but I dont tell them how I make them unless they ask me. Usually people dont know the difference until they wear them. When I have some big orders I get my heat transfers from versatranz. I wish I offered screen printing services, but at this moment I can't; nevertheless, we have to make money some how..... lol


----------



## wegottees (Aug 18, 2007)

yea i hear that.. i think i make excellent quality shirts.. im not intimidated by screen printer services. i just wanna be different on craigslist... i dont have to do set up fee.. no minumiums. what else are some of the benefits of the heat press vinyl cutter setup


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> what else are some of the benefits of the heat press vinyl cutter setup


Durable, long lasting prints.

Personalization (names, numbers, nicknames) with no minimums.

Flexible locations on the t-shirt that you can decorate.

I agree with showing high quality photos of the actual t-shirts you can make (no mockups).


----------



## wegottees (Aug 18, 2007)

i totally hear you with the MOCK UPS!!... NONE OF THOSE!!


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Durable, long lasting prints.
> 
> Personalization (names, numbers, nicknames) with no minimums.
> 
> ...


Also

Lower minimums (vinyl)

Print on Demand. Some opportunities may be an event where t-shirts will be needed. However the buyer may not know what sizes or the exact quantity. With plastisol transfers they can purchase the plastisol transfers for what their projected needs are and if they need less they only pay for art and not printed shirts. Always a few more prints and build them into this cost just in case they need "just 2 more". Don't be leary of discussing plastisol transfers. They are good quality. I usually don't mention it and nobody has questioned it. I have a few plastisol prints I show customers. It is screen print ink!


----------



## mentalcase222 (Jul 23, 2012)

i think its too late to reply, but i want to share that i have advertised on Craigslist for Tshirts and got good results, later posted for business cards and again got 10 sales .. i think you should give a try


----------



## poezoe (Jul 10, 2012)

I guess it didn't work out too well on craigslist considering he's gone out of business


----------



## nillapoet (May 22, 2012)

Never thought of using craigslist to advertise. Good idea for someone small, especially someone just trying to make extra money.


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

had it been me, i would have advertised it as an alternative to screen printing, particularly for small runs where screen printing is gonna kill the deal for a lot of people, and stress the quality and durability, not to mention the kind of special vinyls they have out now. not sure if there would be a reason to shy away from the fact it's done in vinyl, most people know the difference, or at least think they do, so i'd also stress the flexible, nice stuff. just me.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

sucks to go out of business because of lack of advertising. Really all you have to do is find a niche and tackle it full throttle. It's plenty of screen printers that offer extremely cheap prices, you have to offer a service inside a niche to really be successful. Man, i hate to hear people go out of business, especially with just a vinyl cutter and heat press. I still have my heat press and photography equipment sitting in my closet, and it's been a good 3-4 months since i touch either one, but I've working on a niche, and tackling it for the summer of 2013. If anybody know of any New Years Parties going on anywhere that could use event photography, Let me know.


----------

